# 2001 Yamaha R1 Detailed



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Thought I'd post up afew pics of my R1 getting a thorough clean. I love to ride my bike but I also love a to keep it in great condition, (there faster at cutting through the air when detailed ).
The bike generally gets used for alot of road riding, a good few trackdays and 1 or 2 trips to the ring every year.

This is the process I went through to get the old girl looking good.

First up was a good soaking with some warm Vpro citrus degreaser..










Allowed to dwell for a couple of mins then rinsed, 
Next stage was to use a Vpro PH neutral snow foam to help breakdown more of the dirt and grime this is also allowed to dwell for about 5 mins to let it work its magic..



















Once rinsed its on to the wash stage using 2 large buckets fitted with Grit-guards and using carlack neutral shampoo
and using a pure lambswool washmitt the other bucket has all the brushes in to get into all the nooks and crannies..





































Once done the bike is then to clay-bar the bodywork using a Sonus green mild clay and citrus bling as lube..










Then rewashed the bike and onto drying using a soft plush seroius performance towel..










Now out with the compressor to blow all the water out of all the connections and hard to dry places..




























Now apply wd40 to all the usual places..










Chain regreased..










I then removed some residue from dodgy name stickers from my screen they seemed cool a few years back.. 










Out with my Milwaukee rotary..










Off with the belly pan and remove some road tar from underneath using AS Tardis tar and glue remover..










Then inspected the defects that I want to remove using a Brinkmann.. Its swirl city on the belly pan..



















Belly pan off and now to try a few pad and polish combinations to find out what will remove the defects best and safely..










Using a small 3m compounding pad and some Menzerna intensive polish I was able to achieve this kind of correction..










Then put the belly pan back on the bike to refine it as its easier than off the bike, for refining I used a 3m blue finishing pad and 3m ultrafina se polish..










Once refined it gave this kind of correction and I was happy with about 90% correction with just a few remaining scratches that would be too deep to remove..



















With the bike being mostly red they tend to oxidise and go a bit pinkish, what with all the wear marks on the paint and swirls..










Time for a the same again using slightly different combo of pads..



















This gave superb correction about 95% and a real gloss back into the paint..

Now onto the rest of the bike..



















Headlight aswell..










The finishing stage of polishing gave superb clarity and a real glossy finish..










Now polishing is complete the bodywork was given a an ipa wipedown, Once inspected again I applied Clearkote Red moose glaze on a soft applicator..










Once this was buffed off it was time to apply the wax, for this I used Raceglaze 55 siganture series wax which I applied this using bare hands..




























Gave this a maximum time of 15mins b4 buffing off using a plush microfibre cloth then gave the bike a final spray of Zaino Z8..










Metal work was given a clean up using Britemax's 2 stage metal polish..










It bought the exhaust and harris rearsets up perfectly..










Finished by using 303 Aerospace protectant on all the plastics (mirrors and inside and around speedo area)..










Then sealed the mirrors using Gtechniq G3..










If you stuck with me through all that here is a few finished pics of my 8 year old R1 now ready for hopefully a great summer of fun..



























































































All in all probably between 12 to 14 hours of work. Any comments or suggestions more than welcome..


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Brillaint work! Do you find the Milwaukee comfortable?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Mr Face Jr said:


> Looks fantastic! Brillaint work! Do you find the Milwaukee comfortable?


Thanks bud, I love the milwaukee, I find it very comfortable to use compared to some heavier rotarys out there. Its light weight is a definate plus for me.:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Job well done :thumb:

Dont suppose you detailed the helmet aswell ?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats ace!!!!!!! nice one!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

still looks fab all these years later!!...detailing skills really come in handy with a bike and getting the best out of the finish....your right a lot of the early red ones look very pink....would love a 09 R1 but the price is getting a bit steep, but i,m sure with the fab reviews they will soon sell there stock qouta....:thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice one! How did the screen come out?


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent Dean, I am glad to hear all that hard work has paid off. You certainly seem less lazy and braver than me (I got Paul of Shine on Detailing in to remove the scratches from my MV).

The gloss you have on the tank is something else.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Job well done :thumb:
> 
> Dont suppose you detailed the helmet aswell ?


Funny you should say that, they come up well with a bit of menz 85ff.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

talisman said:


> still looks fab all these years later!!...detailing skills really come in handy with a bike and getting the best out of the finish....your right a lot of the early red ones look very pink....would love a 09 R1 but the price is getting a bit steep, but i,m sure with the fab reviews they will soon sell there stock qouta....:thumb:


Thanks mate, Id love to the new 09 R1 but I think Id wait aswell until they come down from the £10,000 mark. :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

rallyman1978 said:


> Nice one! How did the screen come out?


The screen came up ok, alot better than it was, it needs doing both sides to remove more of the defects, I think it will be better to replace for a new one though.:thumb:


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Funny you should say that, they come up well with a bit of menz 85ff.


PM sent Dean


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job mate is it the 5jj model?? :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> Excellent Dean, I am glad to hear all that hard work has paid off. You certainly seem less lazy and braver than me (I got Paul of Shine on Detailing in to remove the scratches from my MV).
> 
> The gloss you have on the tank is something else.


Thanks mate, I very happy with the difference made. It really is does have a nice glossy rich finish now.
I read the write up about your bike and it looked superb, really nice work from Paul at shine on and a credit to you for keeping it looking fab.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

cracking job and write up.

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Great work! Looks brand new! Now you gave me the motivation to go get my bike ready this weekend! :thumb:


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Torby said:


> Great work! Looks brand new! Now you gave me the motivation to go get my bike ready this weekend! :thumb:


I don't know what it is, but bikes (and cars) seem to run better when clean. Talking to them and saying how you are going to sell them also has a positive effect


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> I don't know what it is, but bikes (and cars) seem to run better when clean. Talking to them and saying how you are going to sell them also has a positive effect


:lol::lol::lol: soo true.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> cracking job and write up.
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

dps1973 said:


> Great job mate is it the 5jj model?? :thumb:


Spot on my friend. cheers:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

looks more like 8 days old now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great, nice to see all the suspension etc looking so new!

I will need to get my finger out with my 98 26k VFR... in black :doublesho

:thumb:

Can I ask what type of rotary that is....I know it's a Milwaukee, but what model?


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

Great detail !

What kind of backing plate do you have for the small 3M pad and what speed did you use on the 'kee when polishing with the small pad ?


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Top job Dean :thumb: 


Pop up and give the K6 a birthday


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice write up 

looks great


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

ahhh absolutely love it! i'm going to do mine (2004 R1) the weekend, thx for the inspiration mate!!!
astonishing work man!


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

It looks minted! Hubby has a Thundercat, I imagine the red is a similar colour. I love the flake through it and the way it catches the sunlight.



















He's now replaced the black seat with a red and white leather one. When I get on to it, I will detail it and post it. So far it is wearing Red Moose, Poorboys EX-P and Aerospace Protectant


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking really glossy, nice to see some lovely bikes being detailed of late :thumb:


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Top work fella.

Gonna do my R6 soon can I use say menz FF to polish the screen and headlights or will the glaze over and go dull?

Bikes already fairly spotless but thats not good enough for me.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Dean, lovely looking bike.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Looks great, nice to see all the suspension etc looking so new!
> 
> I will need to get my finger out with my 98 26k VFR... in black :doublesho
> 
> ...


Thanks. sounds like you've got a few hours worth of polishing ahead of you there.
I used a Milwaukee AP12QE Rotary.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

My2Cents said:


> Great detail !
> 
> What kind of backing plate do you have for the small 3M pad and what speed did you use on the 'kee when polishing with the small pad ?


Cheers bud, I used a M14x2 - 75mm Rotary Backing Plate linky...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...m14x2-75mm-rotary-backing-plate/prod_341.html

The speeds I used started from 900rpm upto about around 1800rpm's. Most of the time using the Zenith point method.:thumb:


----------



## r1805 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love your R1 it really gave some depth to the paint. I wanted to get that bike 8 years ago, but was never able to. I ended up buying a red 2007 R1 reason for my screen name. I just did a mini detail on it as well. I will try and get some pics soon as I have it at my friends garage.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

k6gixer said:


> Top job Dean :thumb:
> 
> Pop up and give the K6 a birthday


Cheers bud, I love K6 gixers, I'd help out if needed!:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

r1805 said:


> Love your R1 it really gave some depth to the paint. I wanted to get that bike 8 years ago, but was never able to. I ended up buying a red 2007 R1 reason for my screen name. I just did a mini detail on it as well. I will try and get some pics soon as I have it at my friends garage.


Cool. look forward to seeing some pics.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

shabba said:


> ahhh absolutely love it! i'm going to do mine (2004 R1) the weekend, thx for the inspiration mate!!!
> astonishing work man!


Thanks mate, good luck for the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

VixMix said:


> It looks minted! Hubby has a Thundercat, I imagine the red is a similar colour. I love the flake through it and the way it catches the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, Very nice bike too, the red probably is the same as they do have a really nice metallic flake in them, they really pop in the sun.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

skynet2029 said:


> Top work fella.
> 
> Gonna do my R6 soon can I use say menz FF to polish the screen and headlights or will the glaze over and go dull?
> 
> Bikes already fairly spotless but thats not good enough for me.


Thanks bud, I had a play around with the screen and some from my old bikes before and Ive never had any go dull and haze over using menz ff. Just try a small test patch 1st though to be sure and using a finsihing pad.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

OK, lets be a little realistic shall we 

Call yourself a biker ? would you let 'your tool' get that dirty ? seriously that was a shameful situation letting the bike get in that kind of filthy swirl ridden state in the first place !! You should be ashamed of yourself 

Penalty for such a crime (after making good and cleaning the old girl ) would be to let me have her for a weekend as penance  

Great work indeed, a beautiful finish and one I am truly sorry to say my fat , back and wrists wouldnt last more than two minutes on her.

p.s. great job removing the dodgy name stickers from the screen. And, what a load of old bx : they were not cool a few years back, that was back in the 70s ( I know I was there too  ):thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> OK, lets be a little realistic shall we
> 
> Call yourself a biker ? would you let 'your tool' get that dirty ? seriously that was a shameful situation letting the bike get in that kind of filthy swirl ridden state in the first place !! You should be ashamed of yourself
> 
> ...


Hahahahah very good post Mike. Thanks for the comments:thumb:
If you are insured my friend I would gladly let you have her for weekend (as long as I can have your lexus)..

Damn and I was sure it was cool to have your name on your bike just like Valentino Rossi a few year ago! How wrong was I when I look back now.

:wave:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> Hahahahah very good post Mike. Thanks for the comments:thumb:
> If you are insured my friend I would gladly let you have her for weekend (as long as I can have your lexus)..
> 
> Damn and I was sure it was cool to have your name on your bike just like Valentino Rossi a few year ago! How wrong was I when I look back now.
> ...


Hows this then, Lexus.................. No !! Wife......................:thumb:

Dean, I know my body couldnt take it !! but its still great to dream (and extract the urine every now and then :lol::lol:

In all seriousness though : please take care. I have already lost some good friends and have only met you the once, lets not meet in hospital next time :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

nice work there and good write up, where did you get the hardcase for your rotary from? :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work on a lovely bike Dean.:thumb:


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

skynet2029 said:


>


Jeeez, could you get a bigger exhaust!

Try one of these for size.........


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice, quick question tho is your R1 the last of the carb versions? if so how do you find the throttle on it? bit wheelie happy?


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

excellent work there on the yam. iv recently been working with a chemist we like to call the mad scientist who over the past 2 years has been developing a range of bike friendly cleaning products. the range includes a bike wash, an industrial TFR, a workshop hand cleaner and a wax polish.

Im a serious detailing Nut and have watched the development of the products carefully testing each one of them out on a range of bikes, from real dogs with 50k on the clock, you know the ones. Black chainlube up to the eyeballs to brand new machines. the bike cleaner with is a product similar to muck off or AG motorcycle Cleaner is a top performer which doesnt damage aluminium etc, a citrus hand cleaner with grit cleaning action which is an affordable high performance workshop hand cleaner.

However during the development of the polish i discussed the problems which face bikers when it comes to maintaining the finish on their bikes, products like AG srp which leave white marks on plastic and seats makes polishing a slower process with only the paint being worked. i wanted a product that could prep the paint and protect trim and plastics etc.
I Also wanted a product that was non abrasive because a quick polish after a wash shouldnt be a preperation stage it should be more of a LSP. i also wanted to Have a lake popping product that wows the user like applying some of the higher value waxes seen on this site.

i believe that our mad scientist has come up with the goods. we have produced a cleaner wax which has a high wax content of which 40% is carnauba wax

I use it on every single surface on my triumph, clocks, paint, seat, wheels, lights, screen. you simply work it into any surface leave for one minuet then buff to leave a very high gloss wet look with amazing flake pop and on plastics it buffs to leave a factory look soft sheen. it made my seat look really good.

if any one would like a sample please PM me.

Oh and it smell of cherrys and bubblegum.

i know this is a big claim but im very impressed. I have Dave KG running a sample and he also has had positive things to say. he has promised to write a full review soon.

this has about 10 layers on her and is a joy to apply after every wash.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> I don't know what it is, but bikes (and cars) seem to run better when clean. Talking to them and saying how you are going to sell them also has a positive effect


See i treated mine to a clean and 10 mins into the next ride it broke down .

Nice work, any tips on getting all the gunky crap off the bottom of the engine etc?


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

you need a non caustic degreaser bike wash tardis is also very good at this especialy on your chain. get a pack of 11p toothbrushes from asda and brush the chain with tardis then bike wash it off.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb mate.:thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone tell me whats wrong with my mate's paintwork ? (Yes , thats my bike at t'other end)
:devil:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like carbon fibre? love the BST wheels also. if thats a thou i bet its a right hooligan machine. a friend of mine has one and one crack of the throttle at 140 and its floating the front wheel up past 160,


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Thou is correct


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> nice work there and good write up, where did you get the hardcase for your rotary from? :thumb:


Cheers, the case is from Maplins.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

TeZ said:


> Nice, quick question tho is your R1 the last of the carb versions? if so how do you find the throttle on it? bit wheelie happy?


Thanks, yes mine is the very last of the carb versions, It fuels absolutely spot on, prob the best carbed bike out there, very smooth. Its very wheelie happy and so easy to do straight off the throttle. (or a quick dab of the cluth and up she comes.) :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

charlie_51 said:


> excellent work there on the yam. iv recently been working with a chemist we like to call the mad scientist who over the past 2 years has been developing a range of bike friendly cleaning products. the range includes a bike wash, an industrial TFR, a workshop hand cleaner and a wax polish.
> 
> Im a serious detailing Nut and have watched the development of the products carefully testing each one of them out on a range of bikes, from real dogs with 50k on the clock, you know the ones. Black chainlube up to the eyeballs to brand new machines. the bike cleaner with is a product similar to muck off or AG motorcycle Cleaner is a top performer which doesnt damage aluminium etc, a citrus hand cleaner with grit cleaning action which is an affordable high performance workshop hand cleaner.
> 
> ...


Cool, I look forward to reading Davekg's review.:thumb:


----------

